# bengal x siberian mix?



## tilmster101 (Jan 20, 2020)

I was told he is a bengal and siberian mix, is this true? what breed do you believe he is?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

He is a DLH (Domestic Long Hair) since you don't mention any registrations papers, tho I 'd say more Siberian than Bengal.






Siberian – The Cat Fanciers' Association, Inc







www.cfa.org









Bengal – The Cat Fanciers' Association, Inc







www.cfa.org


----------

